
Ask HN: Which GitHub repo has the most open issues? - hguhghuff
Any way to find that out?
======
ponyous
Why would that metric be useful? Geniuenly wondering. I learned in the past
that open issues are not indicator of how useful the library is.

Example: Worked on a project that used a library with 150 open and 3500 closed
issues. Turns out it was a disaster we had to replace. It was disaster mainly
because most closed issues were closed by a bot after 14 days and we didn't
realise this.

------
mtmail
[https://github.com/rust-lang/rust](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust)
currenly has 4738 open and 25,000 closed.

[https://github.com/golang/go](https://github.com/golang/go) currently has
4412 open and 27,000 closed.

[https://github.com/npm/npm](https://github.com/npm/npm) had 2166 before
moving to community,forum.

[https://github.com/ariya/phantomjs](https://github.com/ariya/phantomjs)
stopped at 1823 open.

[https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch](https://github.com/elastic/elasticsearch)
currently has 1734 open and 18,000 closed.

~~~
egor-n
[https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues](https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues)
has 5491 open and 14800 closed issues.

------
thedevindevops
A very useful resource:
[https://www.codetriage.com/](https://www.codetriage.com/)

------
jakeogh
[https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/issues](https://github.com/ytdl-
org/youtube-dl/issues) has 2,350 open and 14,371 closed

